# Prospect Ohio Tourniment



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone heard if the Victory Inn is having their Tourny this year??? Any help would be Greatly Appreciated....


----------



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

It's going to be on Aug 6 this year. Here's a link to the Marion Star article on the tournament: http://www.marionstar.com/article/2...nt-returning-Prospect-August?odyssey=nav|head


----------

